
Slack bot token leakage exposing business critical information - detectify
https://labs.detectify.com/2016/04/28/slack-bot-token-leakage-exposing-business-critical-information/
======
kylehotchkiss
Good quick read on being more careful with slack webhook urls/tokens. It'd be
neat if github could detect common key patterns in commits and warn if they
see any. But not sure how many key patterns are that predictable!

